# cherry pit blank



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Anyone here done a cherry pit pen blank? What kind of prep for the pits before encasing in resin, I just got done eating a bowl of cherries and thought a pen blank would be great, but do I clean every pit individually? There is always some cherry residue on the pits...

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

Hrmmm....that's an interesting thought...I have a peach tree in my back yard....


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

That would be interesting, I don't have a pressure pot though, so I don't know how well it will work..

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

my big concern would not be the cherry residue "that would most likely dry pretty quickly and could be picked off" but the moisture inside the pits. Id wait till theyre bone dry and light before Id cast em to be sure.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

bond3737 said:


> my big concern would not be the cherry residue "that would most likely dry pretty quickly and could be picked off" but the moisture inside the pits. Id wait till theyre bone dry and light before Id cast em to be sure.


In Minnesota drying anything outside right now is not a problem... 

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## Healeydays (Dec 31, 2012)

*Did you ever end up turning a cherry?*

Heh Dema,

Did you ever end up turning that cherry pit blank? I've been making a few batches lately, but haven't turned any.

Mike B


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Healeydays said:


> Heh Dema,
> 
> Did you ever end up turning that cherry pit blank? I've been making a few batches lately, but haven't turned any.
> 
> Mike B


No I havnt had a chance to cast any, will need to soon, the pen would look neat


----------



## blaineo (Dec 29, 2012)

Saw a guy over on woodbarter that was asking for small acorns and small pine cones to cast...ohhh the possibilities for blanks...hehe


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

blaineo said:


> Saw a guy over on woodbarter that was asking for small acorns and small pine cones to cast...ohhh the possibilities for blanks...hehe


That's right I like coffee beans


----------



## Healeydays (Dec 31, 2012)

Have you tried a coffee bean one? Haven't cast any of those yet. Should though.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Healeydays said:


> Have you tried a coffee bean one? Haven't cast any of those yet. Should though.


i have turned a few coffee been blanks, they beans chip easy with dull tools, so i would assume cherry pit would too, the carbide tools im sending you will be good for this, and there would be voids to fill after, but i want to cast some soon, just need to eat a bunch of cherries LOL


----------



## Healeydays (Dec 31, 2012)

Give me a shout over on the other site. I might have some casted already and maybe we can work out some type of trade...


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Healeydays said:


> Give me a shout over on the other site. I might have some casted already and maybe we can work out some type of trade...


Sent u a pm there


----------



## blaineo (Dec 29, 2012)

RusDemka said:


> That's right I like coffee beans


Ive seen the coffee bean ones at woodcraft...they look cool...might have to try one one day...my wife thought they were really cool hehe


----------



## jdaschel (Jan 10, 2013)

Coffee bean blank, cherry pit blanks.. etc etc. They all look really really cool. But you need to be really go with the skew, and have a soft touch. They require some patience or else they will blow apart easily.


----------



## Healeydays (Dec 31, 2012)

jdaschel said:


> Coffee bean blank, cherry pit blanks.. etc etc. They all look really really cool. But you need to be really go with the skew, and have a soft touch. They require some patience or else they will blow apart easily.


No question. You need sharp tools, go slow, and have a gentle touch, but the results can be fantastic.


----------

